# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Bar and Restaurant industry in serious need of proper pest control

## Affinity

Reports of rats plaguing various city centres and suburbs countrywide have filled the papers in the past few months.  This is not a new problem, but rather an increasing one that has to be addressed.  âWe have found that the major contributor to growing rodent infestations is accessibility of food,â says Pam Mudley, Marketing Manager of Rentokil Pest Control.  She continues by saying that inadequate waste control in areas with large amounts of food retailers and restaurants further leads to the increase of other pests including cockroaches, rats, mice and flies.  

âWe have studied these pests and have found that the best and most environmentally friendly way of eradicating and managing them is through an integrated pest control plan,â says Mudley.  

The restaurant and bar industry relies heavily on repeat business and superb customer experiences to maintain longevity throughout the year. This is why it is critical for business in this industry to have a pest management plan in place.  âOur responsibility is to ensure any pest-related threat that could result in a setback is dealt with correctly.  We advise our clients to have preventative measures in place that controls pest infestations rather than taking a reactive measure that causes premises to close down, in some cases,â says Mudley.  This approach will protect the industry in much needed areas such as food preparation, serving or dining, storage and waste management.  The issue of food safety and hygiene, from a legal perspective, is critical to ensure a bar or restaurantâs image doesnât get tarnished.  Hefty fines or closure notices wait on the other side of non-compliance with food hygiene standards.  This is why it is of integral importance to put a pest management plan in place.

Further benefits to the industry will include ongoing, effective protection from pest infestation; professional and reliable advice and treatments; stopping a problem before the infestation is too severe; no problems in satisfying inspection requirements; and the ability to identify and solve any pest issue.

A comprehensive industry-specific program includes the basic monitoring and response services to tackle die hard pests including rodents, flying insects and crawling insects.  Over and above this it also includes added value services, audits, more visits to your premises to name but a few.  

As a market leader in pest control, Rentokil knows that clients want safe food which is healthy and free from contamination and disease.  Added to this, a good working environment for staff and customers are equally important.  This can be maintained through preventative measures, early recognition and a quick response to a potentially big problem.   Peace of mind through cost effective solutions are important in view of increased tourism activities with the peak season around the corner.

 âHaving a solid and clear understanding of your business is the only way effective pest control measures can be put in place â with the help and consent of the business manager.  We provide technology-driven pest monitoring together with a fast, reliable response when needed to, through a local team of experts,â says Mudley.

For more information visit www.rentokil.co.za or contact 0800 Rentokil (736 86545).

----------

